# Thoughts on this Grain Free Cat Food?



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Just happened upon this company via the site we order our grass fed beef from, curious what others think of the stats of this food?
http://www.sojos.com/products/cat/sojos ... e-cat-food
Thinking it might be potentially better for our boys.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

It's interesting. Concerning that they are trying to pass off re-moistened dehydrated food as fresh though, it's really not the same thing. 

The percentages look ok and the ingredients look ok but I just skimmed it over so I may have missed something. To be honest though I'm not sure what freeze drying does to nutritional content. Before using it you might want to find out the difference, it might not have as many nutrients as a good quality dry food. It may also be a little low on protein but I think it's within the recommended range.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

It's essentially rehydrated turkey meal. Meat meals are dehydrated meats.

The only thing I'd worry about is the texture. Will it be sticky? There are a lot of dried fruits and veggies, which could potentially only partially rehydrate and end up as something that could stick to teeth. And I'm actually a bit surprised at the protein percentage. With it being that low for a "grain free" food, there's a LOT of fruits and veggies in it, as compared to the meat. For being cat food, I'd be a bit worried for the cats. Especially since they didn't add extra taurine. Sure, there's natural taurine in meat, but again, at 30% protein, that doesn't seem like a whole lot of actual meat.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

Somewhere I read that most people mix some fresh cooked meat with the food too, so maybe that makes it ok? Mostly I just didn't know about the ingredient list since I don't recall if celery or basil mesh well with hedgies. Fresh is always better, I've really been tossing around the idea of homemade hedgehog food but afraid our boys would completely not touch it since it's foreign!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I have samples of this and the honest kitchen on its way. If you like I'll try to remember to report back on how well my hedgehogs receive it. I have one that is currently on a soft food diet, so we are exploring adding freeze-dried and dehydrated diets to her diet to ensure she gets the variety that I desire in their life.

I've been in contact with both companies customer service and both have reported that the pieces are relatively small, but recommend allowing the food to sit longer than the instructions state to ensure they thoroughly rehydrate before I feed them. 

If you decide to try it, you must report back on how it went.


----------



## ALM (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd love to hear how it goes for you! 
Thank you!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I've used some of The Honest Kitchen powdered foods that you add warm water to, and HOLY COW, they smell AWFUL. It reeked to high heaven but I offered it to the hedgies anyway, a few ate some but most ignored it or stomped all over in their dishes.


----------

